# Double Win!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey that's awesome! You guys did great.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And some of FD and Paris, and yes the Judge was dressed as The Grinch LOL


















and Riley, who is Saffy's half brother -he was having a bit of and off day cos he had a big trip down from another city









and Paris as excited as ever during her recall


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Hey that's awesome! You guys did great.


Thanks KPoos


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OH MY, I know you are estatic!! I would be lol!!

What a proud double great moment for you all. SUPER Congats your way.

I love the pictures too. Any special treat the kids got afterwards?

I just cannot wait to get into all this fun!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job you guys!! Love the photos - over here, our judges would not dress up like that - VERY fun!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic great job you guys ! Very cute pics thanks so much for sharing Isnt it great when all the hard work pays off......


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WONDERFUL!! A big congratulations to all of you! Must have had a great time. I think it is both funny and appropriate that a judge would dress as the Grinch.....LOL_


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

There needs to be a restaurant chain where you can bring the dogs in and order something off the menu for them. Places like that would be big deals in cities where there are dog shows.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Every year my club holds a christmas show, and the judges and everyone is encouraged to dress up. There are santa hats galore, there was a snowman, santas, the grinch, elves, etc etc etc. ALL the judges were dressed up, and lots of others were too. It makes for a very fun weekend for all!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you all, I won two big bags of dog food that only Saffy will have.
Yeah, we started obedience training in April/May, and Saffy has come such a long way. We also love Rally O, and Saffy was the first dog in New Zealand to achieve her Rally Novice title too (RN), we will be aiming for Rally Advance at the Triple Rally Show this January, hopefully being the first to get that too.

All the other Judges dressed up too, was really cool, and apparently they do it every year for this Christmas show.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Every year my club holds a christmas show, and the judges and everyone is encouraged to dress up. There are santa hats galore, there was a snowman, santas, the grinch, elves, etc etc etc. ALL the judges were dressed up, and lots of others were too. It makes for a very fun weekend for all!!!


Lol, double posting again!


----------

